# Let's talk music



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

kinda thinking about putting together a cd for long smokes...I know I work at an Easy Listening radio station..I've also dj'd at clubs with dance, beach and oldies as themes.

Here's what I'm thinking of adding to the cd...what would be on yours????

Stagefright...The Band
Tupelo Honey...Van Morrison
Coyote ...Joni Mitchell
LIttle Wing..Stevie Ray Vaughn
Long Black Veil ....Johnny Cash
My Love Will Not Change....Del McCroury
Sweet Tea....Cravin Melon
Something Like That...Tim McGraw
You Can Sleep While I Drive....Trisha Yearwood
Blue Sky...Allman Brothers
There You Are....Martinia Mcbride
Redemption Song....Bob Marley
I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry...Hank Williams
Pasenger Seat....SheDaisy
Liqour in the Well...Mike Cross ("I don't know who put the liquor in the
                                                well but I think I know who found it.)
My Town ...Montgomery Gentry
Hurt...Johnny Cash
Caravan....Van Morrison
When I Said I Do...Clint Black
Been There....Clint Black
Ain't Going Down....Garth Brooks
Into the Mystic....Van Morrison
Crazy Love....Van Morrison
All My Exes.....George Strait




This should be fun.


----------



## Finney (May 12, 2005)

You need some Keb Mo.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

I believe he did a great version of Little Wing, so I'll add that,  but not subtract the Steve version.


----------



## Shawn White (May 12, 2005)

Buddy I don't know half of those songs, but I approve of the SRV Little Wing cover. I can't get enough of his guitar playing lately.

I found an MP3 on the net of him with BB King called 'Matchbox Blues' and I love it but it's not complete.  :badgrin:   Gonna try and find it on CD and actually pay for it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

cheeseburger in paradise LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

I met BB once....super nice guy.  Big man.  And I was wrong about keb...he did "I'm so lonesome I could cry", so I'll add that for Finneyking.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

He lloked like a man who loved que an alot


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

yeah Sled, I forgot Buffet....

for the overnight cooks I'll take Island and the Captain and the Kid.

Lot's of great songs for the eating party!

Cheeseburger, Fins, Livingston Saturday night


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> He lloked like a man who loved que an alot



Im having a few absolut mandarin and cranberry cocktails LOL


----------



## Shawn White (May 12, 2005)

I like the SRV Little Wing instrumental version off the greatest hits cd more than the version with vocals.

Could Texas Flood make it on to your cd?

Other than that Cappy, well, I still listen to a lot of vintage AC/DC, Metallica and the like...

I kinda like Van Morrison Brown Eyed Girl, Santanna Smooth ... maybe they are good BBQ tunes too.


----------



## Finney (May 12, 2005)

Got to add some Little Feat to the mix.
How's about the whole "Waiting for Columbus" album? 8-[


----------



## Shawn White (May 12, 2005)

I like U2 as well, I'm not sure Edge gets as much credit as he deserves. I love his playing, I think he is an incredible guitar player.


----------



## txpgapro (May 13, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Buffett.  I've got about 5 hours of his stuff and throw in another 3 hours of Marley and this Island kid is done!  Now you got to get the new cd Old Blue Chair by Kenny Chesney.  It's really great as well.  Then some good Texas country.  Check out this up and comer -  *Sonny Burgess*.  Play some of his cd clips, you'll love 'em.  Now everyone has got to have some jazz,       *Michael Buble* and         *Renee Olstead*.  Also some new classical from the hottest tenors around* Il Divo*.


----------



## Bruce B (May 13, 2005)

I think some BB King, Eric Clapton (some of his more recent mellow stuff), and some Blues. Gotta have the Blues, and anything country, Merle, Johnny Cash, Willie, George Jones and who remembers ET, the Texas Troubadour...Ernest Tubb.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Devil went down to Georgia - CDB

Slow Ride - Foghat

All my rowdy friends - HW Jr.

Ina Godda da Vida - Iron Butterfly 

Take this job and shove it - Johnny Cash

That Smell - Lynard Skynard

Master of Puppets - Metallica

Tom Sawyer - Rush

Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Ina Godda da Vida - Iron Butterfly


 (the long version    )


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2005)

Steamroller - James Taylor
Tush - ZZ Top
Bad to the Bone - Geroge Thorogood


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Steamroller - James Taylor
> Tush - ZZ Top
> Bad to the Bone - Geroge Thorogood



Speaking of Mr. Thorogood!  

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

All my exes live in texas
Kenny chesney: She thinks my tractors sexy


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> All my exes live in texas
> Kenny chesney: She thinks my tractors sexy


How many exes you got???  :lmao:  :lmao: 

(sorry, couldn't resist)  :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 13, 2005)

Good Dance cuts:

-DJ Kool - _Let me clear my throat_
-Chubb Rock - _Just the Two of us_
-_Anything by MC Hammer_
-Jay-Z - I'm a _hustla baby
-House of Pain - Jump around_
-Quad City Dj's - _come and ride the train_
-Tag Team - _Whoomp (there it is)_
A short list of floor hoppin' excitement!! :!: 

Of course, this is probably way to new for most of the board! #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Good Dance cuts:
> 
> -DJ Kool - _Let me clear my throat_
> -Chubb Rock - _Just the Two of us_
> ...



As a former Wedding DJ ... You just made me vomit

Hey, I'm a pork butt !


----------



## txpgapro (May 13, 2005)

How could I have forgotten the  Baha Men!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 13, 2005)

Jeff, now _that_ list is more like it! Let's add:

Tarkus-ELP
Bridge of Sighs-Robin Trower
The Six Wives of Henry VIII-Rick Wakeman
Trilogy-ELP
Meddle-Pink Floyd
Chicago-Live at Carnegie Hall
The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway-Genesis
A Wizard, A True Star-Todd Rundgren
The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys-Traffic
The Essential Jimi Hendrix 
Best of The Smiths vol I and II
Morrisey-Bona Drag
Hoodoo Gurus-Blow Your Cool
The Plimsouls-Everywhere at Once
Anything by The Connells (A good Chapel Hill band)
The White Album
Beatles 65
The Records-Smashes Crashes and Near Misses


Cap'n, yours and my musical tastes could not be more divergent if we tried! Woody


----------



## Rob D. (May 13, 2005)

Jeff and Woody, way to pick it up!

anything by Buddy Guy
Rolling Stones - Get your ya-yas out
Zappa - Baby don't you want a man like me (or any of his rockin' stuff)
Live Cream vol. II
Judas Priest - Unleashed in the East
Deep Purple - House of Blue Light
Best of Dio
Commitments sound track
Best of Stanley Brothers
Millenium Funk Party
Jeff Beck - Wired or Blow by Blow

That might get ya through a butt cook

Rob


----------



## Steve McMurtry (May 13, 2005)

Great picks guys,

But you forgot
  'Bob Seger "and for you country fans "Asleep at the Wheel"  
   and a great Canadian country band "Blue Rodeo"  

Cheers


----------



## Woodman1 (May 13, 2005)

QNB-DICK DALE! I love guitar bands! Check out Huevos Rancheros and Shadowy Men From a Shadowy Planet!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (May 13, 2005)

Great picks by everybody. Throw in a little Delbert McClinton and a little Motown and the bases are covered.


----------



## Rob D. (May 13, 2005)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> Great picks by everybody. Throw in a little Delbert McClinton and a little Motown and the bases are covered.


 
"givin' it up for your Q, everything!  Given it up for your Q right now!"

TL, great additions there! forgot about my punk side...and how can ya leave out the Godfather of Soul....

I can't remember if I've seen any A'Bro's on anyone's list....

I think we've got quite the selection goin', like the BBQ jukebox.....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2005)

I met Delbert too....wish I had a copy of "Sandy Beaches".  Did ya'll know he taught John Lennon to play the harmonica?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I think some BB King, Eric Clapton (some of his more recent mellow stuff), and some Blues. Gotta have the Blues, and anything country, Merle, Johnny Cash, Willie, George Jones and who remembers ET, the Texas Troubadour...Ernest Tubb.




Claptons recent stuff is vastly underrated.  I love "Only the Broken Hearted".

More Cash/Jones/Haggard suits me fine.  I do remember Tubb but I don't have anything by him.


----------



## Woodman1 (May 13, 2005)

QnBrew said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, it's Shadowy Men _on_ a Shadowy Planet!

Let us not forget novelty rockers Devo (who's great song "Uncontrolable Urge" has recently surfaced on a car commercial) and The B-52's ( "But it wasn't a rock........it was a ROCK LOBSTER!"

Add ons : 
Demon's and Wizards-Uriah Heep
Master of Reality and Volume 4-Black Sabbath
Live at the Filmore-Humble Pie
Montrose-Montrose (perhaps the most overlooked rock album of all time!)
Overnight Sensation-Frank Zappa
Ziggy and Hunky-Bowie
Anything by Squeeze!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2005)

Woody, I love Squeeze and some of the B 52's stuff...but do you really want to hear "Rock Lobster" at 6 am while watching blue smoke twist up to the heavens?


----------



## txpgapro (May 13, 2005)

This group must be younger than I thought.  Lot's of metal and hard rock lovers.  No "brothers" around?  No soul or funkadelic?  No Motown?  Spread the love around would ya? \/


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2005)

well I'm talking about q music.  I can list some songs that would make most of you blush..


Eric B and Rakim
Nelly
Outkast
Lil' John
Rob Base
Eminem
Black Eyed Peas

but for q I'd listen to Marvin Gaye, Smokey, Drifters,  Otis Redding, etc.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Triumph- Rock and Roll Machine
Nazareth- Snaz
Blackfoot- Strikes
AXE- Offering
Budgie- Bandolier
Riot- Fire Down Under
UFO- Strangers In The Night
Thunder-  The Thrill of it all

This would be just enough music to get me through a 10-11 hour cook.   
Woodman you are right on about the Montrose.  Some of Ronnie Montrose's later stuff is also very good(Mutadis Mutandis).


----------



## Shawn White (May 13, 2005)

So, in all, it sounds like rock, country and blues.

But Captain please no hip-hop, kiddie pop, boy bands esp. Wham!, or anything by anyone who has won or competed on <country> Idol.  :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (May 13, 2005)

Now you're talkin' Captain! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2005)

Did I miss Frampton somewhere?


----------



## Shawn White (May 13, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Woody, I love Squeeze and some of the B 52's stuff...but do you really want to hear "Rock Lobster" at 6 am while watching blue smoke twist up to the heavens?


 :lmao: Not to take this thread off topic, but just WTF is a 'Rock Lobster' ... I think I want some of whatever they were smoking ....


If nobody else mentioned it how about the Low Rider?


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 13, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well I'm talking about q music.  I can list some songs that would make most of you blush..
> 
> 
> Eric B and Rakim
> ...



2 out of your list are legit, Captain!


May I add:

LL Cool J - _Back seat of my Jeep_
RUN DMC - _Walk this way_
Sugar Hill Gang - _Rapper Delight_


Also,

The Smiths - _How soon is now_
Anything Metallica pre-Dark Album


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":hre3jenq]well I'm talking about q music.  I can list some songs that would make most of you blush..
> 
> 
> Eric B and Rakim
> ...



2 out of your list are legit, Captain!


May I add:

LL Cool J - _Back seat of my Jeep_
RUN DMC - _Walk this way_
Sugar Hill Gang - _Rapper Delight_


Also,

The Smiths - _How soon is now_
Anything Metallica pre-Dark Album[/quote:hre3jenq]

You guys are talking about Old School Rap now, I can definitely relate to!  Sugar Hill, Eric B/Rakim, DJ Cool, Run DMC and of course LL.  Now that was good music.  This rap BS nowadays, ain't music it's a bunch of Jibberish!

Metallica has been commercialized and suck now!  They were the true Metallica (Masters of Metal) with albums like,  Master of Puppets, Kill 'Em All, Creeping Death, Ride the Lightning and Garage Days Revisited.  Those were the best Heavy Metal albums EVER IMO!!!  Megadeath was a distant second!!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 13, 2005)

Shawn and Cap'n, actually, Rock Lobster was the crappiest song on a really great album that included " Dance This Mess Around", "52-Girls", and "Planet Claire". This was the cool club music of my early 20's! Along with Blondie, The Sex Pistols, Talking Heads, New York Dolls, Jam, Squeeze , Ramones.............................


----------



## ROB O (May 13, 2005)

Capt.   All I can say is Too Ra Loo Ra Loo Ra from "The Last Waltz".   

Gotta be on there for any long smoke.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Forgot a good one Cappy, 

House of the Rising Sun - Animals


----------



## txpgapro (May 14, 2005)

Rob O - Just love your penguins!  Which one are you? #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2005)

Old School?
<segue>

Ya say.
Ya say.
Ya say.Ya say.
Ya say.Ya say.
Ya say it's One for the trouble, Two for the time Come on Girls, lets rock that ...
(Blondie)
Ya say it's One for the trouble, Two for the time Come on Girls, lets rock that ...
GOOD TIMES!


----------



## ROB O (May 14, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Rob O - Just love your penguins!  Which one are you? #-o



I've learned not to answer that question txpgapro.   But if you really want to know just ask my wife. :rules:


----------



## DaleP (May 15, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> 2112 - Rush
> Frankenstein - Edgar Winter
> Locamotive Breath - Jethro Tull
> The Trees - Rush
> ...



Jeff, we must be from the same era. Rush 2112 was one of my favorites along with the others. I like Neil Young thrown in for a change.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 15, 2005)

I would like to add the following:

Symphony of Destruction - Megadeath
What's my age again? - Blink 182
Policy of Truth - Depeche Mode
Heaven and Hotrods - Stone Temple Pilots
Coshese - Audio Slave
Outshined - Soundgarden
Them Bones - Alice in Chains
Would - Alice in Chains
Man in the Box - Alice in Chains
State of love and Trust - Pearl Jam
*The enitre Plush Album* - Stone Temple Pilots
*The enitre Ten Album* - Pearl Jam
*The entire Nevermind Album* - Nirvana


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2005)

Anything Elton John, though I don't agree with his lifestyle!!  His music is awesome!


----------



## Jack W. (May 15, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Got to add some Little Feat to the mix.
> How's about the whole "Waiting for Columbus" album? 8-[



Fat Man Blues is my theme song!  A must for any collection!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 15, 2005)

"The Planets"-Gustav Holst


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2005)

Because it's for you Catain... Add a few songs by "the Dillards". =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2005)

EBO WALKER

Now Ebo Walker was born in Kentucky, and raised by his daddy on a hillside farm,
He took up fiddle playing just for fun, that's the last work Ebo Walker done. 

Well Ebo Walker left Kentucky 
cause Ebo's daddy said durn your hide,
You won't plant corn, and you won't make hay, 
you sit on the porch and play that thing all day. 

Well Ebo Walker, he walked and he fiddled and he walked and he fiddled and he drank till he died,

But I've heard tell when the winds are down and the moon shines bright, and the leaves are brown,
You can hear old Ebo Walker all around.


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2005)

"No Paw"... "That one make me cry" :-(


----------

